# Found a de rosa



## tijuanaderosa (Nov 28, 2012)

SO I POSTED THIS PICS ON THE CLASSIC FORUM AND USER CHOMBI HELPED ME WITH A LOT OF INFO JUST WANT TO SEE IF I CAN GET MORE ON THIS BIKE BEFORE I PUT IT UP FOR SALE SINCE THIS IS A DE ROSA FORUM THANKS
WHAT YEAR 
VALUE
YES IM INTERESTED I SELLING


----------



## R-Know (Feb 18, 2012)

It needs some work to became like new but I would love to do it.
Good luck.


----------



## frecciaceleste (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi tijuanaderosa, 
Your Derosa is almost identical to the 75' derosa I had. the only differances were that mine was pearl orange and had different rims. All the pantograph was the same.

I still have the seatpost, large chainring, stem & brakes. I couldn't part with them.

It was a great bike. 

Regards,
FC


----------

